# what to look for.



## paulob1 (Jul 25, 2011)

hi guys, am new here so apologies for not introducing myself, haven't spotted an intro section yet...anyway... I am in the market for a GTR R35...going to look at one on wednesday anyone give me any pointers what to look for and anything I should check.

I have one or tow rather varied toys and the GTR is really because its time I had something a bit quick again...and something for the odd track day etc..


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

best to start off with the basics. check it's got wheels, an engine, possibly somekind of roof and some brakes.


----------



## paulob1 (Jul 25, 2011)

helpful, nearly split my sides it was so funny...anyway, anyone got anything a tad more useful to add...


----------



## 205007 (Jul 22, 2011)

You might want to allude to the model year you are looking to buy as there are various searches you can do regarding the early to late cars

Aside from the usual servicie history panel gaps paint matches etc....

Wheel alignment - uneven tyre wear
Damage to rims
Excessive cracks/hotspots on the discs
Propshaft lateral movement

Roadtest for hesitation, clutch grabbing and whatnot

Pretty standard stuff if you have had performance cars in the past..


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

normal due diligence applies,

service history...find out where and call them up...ask about what its had done etc, tally the dates etc. Can find out plenty. as they are a car thats usually driven in a spirited manner its important to know its been looked after, 

is it private/trade? 

j.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

this link has good content on model year (MY) differences

R35 GT-R

- any car on a pre '09' plate is an import.... which be obvious on closer examination
- 09 GTRs don't have nav or ipod connection
- 59 and on have nav plus ipod
- 10 plate cars saw a few further additional, but insignificant, enhancements
- 11 plate cars saw the power enhancement plus other more meaty stuff

Exercise a little caution around these date change points for late registrations of existing stock etc

Price has risen steadily with each iteration; car now £20k more than first 09 variants.

If the tyres are worn ( be sure to check the inside edge for this ) then they are £400/£600 a corner to replace at Nissan dealer prices depending on Bridgestone vs Dunlop choice . ( Note; Bridgestones are available at independents for a bit less e.g. £1200 a set.) Bridgies or Dunnies are the OEM tyres which most people stick to.

Brakes; a grand a corner for pad/ rotor for the OEM item. Check there is life left in them. If not stock; what are they? Cheaper / better aftermarket stuff available.

Service history; obviously

Mods; is the car stock or modified? Has it been remapped?


----------



## Ulrik (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## paulob1 (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks Guys is an 08 model so its an import.

is this a big issue to consider....or should I save a few more pennies and buy a std uk car...


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

always buy the best you can i say.

j.


----------



## paulob1 (Jul 25, 2011)

is there any difference between the imports and the UK models...in my experience imports tend to be built better than UK models, no idea why but that seems to be the case...

anyway will have a look tomorrow and se what i think...will then likely get it checked professionally. 

Dont want to buy a pig but will likely spend a few pennies on modifications...or knowing me wont do a thing to it....

but thanks for the comments guys this helps a million...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Built to the same standards on the same line

If you are looking at an import, be mindful that it will have LC1 ( launch control v1 ) which allowed a 4k launch. This LC was subsequently withdrawn after tranny failures in the US following repeated LC use.

Clearly not all cars with LC1 have failed and it is not a showstopper but I'd focus on the tranny when you deal/inspect.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

paulob1 said:


> helpful, nearly split my sides it was so funny...anyway, anyone got anything a tad more useful to add...


Sorry...i just had to :nervous:

On a more serious note the things i would look for are how much life there is on the tyres as these can be up to £2k to replace all 4 if buying dunlops or £1.2k -ish for bridgestones.

Check the brake discs for cracks between thedrilled holes as again these are expensive to replace (lots of info on brakes if you do a search).

Then there's the obvious things such as body work damage, mis aligned panels etc. The clear coat on the paint is a little soft and can stonechip quite badly. A car with some front end protection such as a clear wrap or ventureshield would be a bonus and potentially save you some money. 

As for imports there are lots more people with more knowldege of these than me but one thing i would say is all the buttons are in japanese! it would have no warranty which for me would be a big no no. Even if you find a late 09 car or an early '10 then you would have a year of warranty left which might be worth it's weight in gold!

Hope that's more useful


----------



## paulob1 (Jul 25, 2011)

hey that is getting better and I am now convinced I need either an 09 or a 10 at least...will re look at the options.


----------



## deerhunter (Dec 7, 2009)

make sure you check the wheels and tyres , make sure rims not kerbed and tyres have plenty of life in them ( quite expensive to replace ),


----------



## paulob1 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have always been a tad heavy on tyres so buying new cant be something I can avoid but point taken...now looking at 2010 cars only...there are a few about, not impressed with the grey colour but it seems to be the most popular...would like a late 2010 car with launch control....


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Why late 2010? Late 09 pretty much indistinguishable. I'd insist on sat nav which means 59 plate really. 

Imports have a jap NFC and jap sat nav that can't be changed.


----------



## jcg (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree, 09 UK spec and 10 UK are effectively the same car (albeit the latter will be a little newer). Comparing like for like (ie taking into a/c condition/mileage etc) you would be paying an extra £1-2k for a 59 with satnav versus a 09 without. If you are looking for a car to "drive" then fitted satnav (with all its intrinsic update limitations) seems a somewhat expensive "extra" when you can get the latest portable satnav for a few £100 and move this to your next car (but I know other people have different views). Good luck with you search


----------

